

Ask HN: Where do you aim to be 30 years from now? - mkaziz


======
songzme
I'll be 56. My kids (hopefully) would have graduated from college. I aim to
have been the greatest dad ever. We would have traveled the world together,
started a band together, written a few web/mobile app together, etc., and
always be there for them when they needed me.

~~~
johns
Song, you are the best.

------
ronilan
We, the family of five, went bicycling along Vancouver's waterfront today. It
was a cold sunny day. We rode something like 12km, made several stops, had
lunch and looped back to where we started.

It would be nice to be able to do the same thing, with the same people, in the
same place, on this same day in April, 30 years from now.

Which sort of illustrates the cliché that it is not the destination that one
should aim for but the journey.

------
egypturnash
I'll be in my early 70s. "Still in good shape" sounds great. Maybe "inhabiting
a robot duplicate with my brain regularly backed up".

Also "a famous enough artist to crowdsource a decent living with my art".
Which I think is a threshold I may be thoroughly over in about a year. In 30
years, barring accidents, I'll have finished the next two graphic novels I
have planned for the next 6 or so years, done whatever the hell the next three
multi-year projects are, and taken some cool vacations.

------
borgia
I'll be approaching 60 in 30 years. At that point I would like to be out of
the tech industry at least 20 years.

I love technology, I love creating things and working with others to create
cool things, but I'm sick of everything surrounding the tech industry these
days. The politics, the media, the "culture" critics, etc. I'm not even 30 but
I've become extremely cynical about the industry we work in.

At 60ish I'd like:

\- to have a large historical home and some land in the south of England or
France, with a lot of animals / pets on site.

\- decent passive income and pension to support my being able to do things I'd
like to do in terms of hobbies and leisure.

\- children and perhaps grandchildren to have great experiences with and
maintain my sense of youth.

\- reasonable physical fitness.

The above would make me very content.

------
dataker
I plan to be somewhere I won't be arrested for building stuff and having
emotions.

~~~
lxmorj
rough weekend?

~~~
coldtea
No, rough civilization.

------
kabdib
That'll put me at 84. I'll be retired.

I'm hoping to get another 20 years or so out of my programming career, though.
I think I can do it, though I'm pretty unsure on my strategy for working for a
traditional company in my 60s and might have to do consulting or some similar
kind of piece-work.

------
SwellJoe
Space! Assuming we solve the problems of death and aging (I'll be getting
pretty old by then...probably still alive and in pretty good shape, if my rate
of aging thus far is any indicator), I'd like to be colonizing another planet.
But, 30 years might be optimistic for that. I can dream big, anyway.

------
a3n
I've never aimed to be anywhere in particular, and I've been there ever since.

------
shade23
As a part of the rebellion fighting against Skynet(Google). We are taking in
early volunteers if anyone is interested.

------
kvee
Founding a religion to guide mankind and AI through the post-human future

~~~
sravfeyn
How will there be mankind in post-human future?

~~~
coldtea
Why? Aren't there animals in the post-animal (human) present?

------
masterzoozoo
I'll be at my 57. I would love to build a vintage home in the far south of
India and maintain the agricultural lands that I own. I would love to do
anything myself without anyone's help. And I don't want to be a coder by that
time but I would love to teach others by that time. I would have explored at
least 50 countries by that time and also might have finished my second book.

------
jalayir
"Still doin' ma thang".

------
adamnemecek
counting the days to the release of perl 6.

------
not_a_test_user
Best case scenario: Retired, living in the beach or a mountain somewhere.

Worst case scenario and much more probable: Too old to continue working in the
ageist tech industry and too old to start again, I'll be working a low-wage
job trying to make ends meet.

------
TACIXAT
That would put me at 55. I intend on not having to worry about money by that
age. I will likely have a few rental properties. Ideally, living somewhere
warm where I can exercise for free (eg. swimming in an ocean or a public
workout area). Enough income generated from investments to take a yearly
vacation. If programming still exists, I would still do that as a hobby.
Writing trading algorithms for fun, gambling with slightly better odds.
Teaching is also appealing to me, not necessarily in academia, but maybe if I
get good at a martial art over the next 30 years.

In short, doing whatever the hell I want.

~~~
jaysonelliot
As someone closer to 55 than 25, allow me to let you know just how fast those
decades are about to fly past.

I'm 44 now.

When 55 is thirty years away, it seems like "not having to worry about money"
is a realistic goal. When it gets closer, you start to notice that most people
still do have to worry about it, all their lives. The only difference is that
you get better about being at peace with the idea, and letting life be good
even if you do have to look at your bank balance regularly.

The one practical piece of advice I'd like to offer, if I may be so bold, is
this. If you want to live a life like that in 30 years, make sure that every
day you ask yourself "what can I do today to get me one step closer to my
goal?"

------
maxsavin
Inside a computer

~~~
stevebmark
Fortunately this is impossible. You cannot copy a running program. You can
keep a brain alive in a jar forever (the hardware the software runs on), but
you can't transfer running software from one machine to another.

~~~
steven2012
You must not have heard about VMware or VMotion, it's their killer app. There
are alternatives from other hypervisors, but I believe VMware was the first to
do this.

~~~
stevebmark
The brain isn't a virtual machine!

------
jamesknelson
While I can't say for sure where I'll be 30 years from now, I feel like it is
better to dream big than to give up while I'm still young. With that in mind,
I'd love to be helping to get us off of this rock before we accidentally
sterilise it - even better if I can do so before 30 years passes.

~~~
paulvs
I'm with Elon Musk on this one "I'd like to die on Mars, just not on impact".

~~~
lxmorj
even on impact... pretty cool way to go!

------
talsraviv
I hope to still be a beginner at something.

~~~
GeneralMayhem
Simple - just don't learn anything for the next 30 years!

------
kwma
In 30 years I will be 52 Years old. I aim to help as many people as I can with
my project. As a goal, I will reach out to 6 billion users or more by 2045. I
also wish to see my algorithms running in future robots for the greater good
of mankind.

------
damcedami
I'll be 54, my game engine (side project) hopefully gonna turn into very
mature one, my research hopefully can have actual practice that can help
people in specific way, and hopefully I'll still alone in the corner of my
room.

------
annie_ab
Post 30 years from now, I would have lived a major fraction of my life span. I
would like to see myself in good health. I would like to travel and enjoy with
my family and friends. Perhaps, I would regularly write on my blog.

------
hatu
Retired/on a permanent vacation but still programming as a semi-serious hobby.

------
allendoerfer
I aim to not have forgotten to buy my then wife a present for her 54th
birthday.

------
smallhands
wow,this is stretching my imagination very far,I will be 67,I only wish one
thing ,made enough money to have a home in planet Mars and healthy enough to
live there

------
oigursh
Cured of tinnitus. Thinking of 30 more years of constant noise is making me
want that 30 years to be a lot shorter.

------
davidrusu
Assuming the creation of AI went smoothly, virtually all jobs would be
obsolete due to AI, society has transitioned to basic income, and I'd be
trying to wrap my head around the latest discovery from our AI friends.

It'll be like we are kids again, watching the AI's going about their grown up
business.

Can't wait! :)

------
shenanigoat
I aim to have vastly more assimilated knowledge...and maybe a boat.

------
kul_
the way things are currently going for me. To be practical i still see myself
struggling for living and housing. Hope that changes.

------
dilap
healthy.

------
griffinmahon
I aim to be a writer and a triathlete.

------
ukoms
Dead. Hopefully in Heaven.

------
bbcbasic
Honestly, I have no idea.

------
jagger27
Alive and happy.

------
Cookingboy
Waiting for Half Life 3 to be released...

------
cbeley
World dictator.

------
shahocean
I think, no one will be able to answer this question precisely. Lets ask,
Where do you aim to be 3 years from now?

~~~
superuser2
Where do you aim to be 30 years from now is an interesting question because
our industry seems pretty committed to the belief that there is no place for
people 30 years older than us.

~~~
jaysonelliot
Sadly true. I'd say the tech industry is committed to the belief that everyone
becomes useless after they reach 30, period.

Unless they're an investor, that is.

